# Clayton Steam Wagon completted



## dnalot

http://youtu.be/uWEnjzxVw40


I have completed the Clayton Steam Wagon. This demo is running on air. I need to get my relief valves working properly before I can start running it on steam. With air they are tight but with steam they leak. For information on the build see 


http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/showthread.php?t=21627

I have worked on and off on this project for the past year and a half. The motor has about an hour of running time now and is starting to run smooth. The drive chain has stretched a little and I need to buy a half-length link to tighten it up. And I still need to do a little detailing like adding the hoses to the reel on the end of the water tank. All & all I am happy with the way it turned out. 

Im taking a break now and will be doing some machine maintenance before I start on my next project, a 1.75 Minnie Traction Engine.

Mark T


----------



## crueby

Wonderful job!!

I especially like the pic with the other steam engine in the bed of the truck, nice touch!!


----------



## Jasonb

Very nicely done and I like the subtle shade of green.


----------



## Herbiev

Wow. That's a real gem.


----------



## Swifty

That's absolutely amazing, well done.

Paul.


----------



## cwelkie

Beautifully done!  You've completed a very special example of an interesting subject.
Thank you for documenting the journey on the build thread.
Charlie


----------



## idahoan

Beautiful work Mark!

You need to bring it to the GEARS show in September.

Dave


----------



## bigbud

bravo!!!!--- a wonderful master piece !!!


----------



## ShopShoe

That's really nice. It's much more than I thought it was going to be. I also like the picture with the steam engine being hauled.

--ShopShoe


----------



## kvom

That's a beauty!


----------



## jschoenly

Awesome project!  I had the start of a pretty good size (4-5 foot long) Foden Lorry.  Sorta sad I sold it, but never enough time for the projects.  Really well done, great looking finish, and I too love the picture hauling the engine.  Good stuff!!


----------



## dnalot

Hi

Thank you guys for the kind words. It's nice to show a project to an audience that knows what it represents in time and effort.

I spend a lot of time on this site learning from the work of others. It is this pool of cleaver talent makes this hobby possible and fun. 

Mark T


----------



## devrimcamoglu

Congratulations. Wonderful work ! Probably my next project. But the smaller one.


----------



## Richard Hed

Your work is behyond models, it is ART as fine as what sells today for millions  .  Thanx for allowing us to see it.


----------



## Steamchick

Top marks!
Well done.
K


----------



## goldstar31

Thank you for a reminder of my past.  Wagons like this were quite common on Tyneside during WW2.
I seem to recall that they were used by the local breweries.


----------



## JohnBDownunder

Thank you, an aquaintance restored a full size one here in OZ so memories recalled.


----------



## sarel

A beautiful model! I would also like to build a smaller version. I saw a drawing on [email protected] see attached. However it seems that the website is not working any more and there are no drawings, except for the assembly. It also seems that this model was featured in a model engineering magazine at some time. Does anybody know where the drawings can be found?


----------



## fcheslop

You might find them on this site.Ive not looked
steam and steam models


----------



## dnalot

Hi

The Steam wagon above is mine. Here is a link to a site that will lead you to the PDF file I used to build the model. If you search "steam Wagon" on this site you will find a couple of threads I posted about the build. This is a large heavy model and is not easy to move around by yourself, so A 1.5" scale would be much more easily handled. A 1" scale would be much more difficult to build, especially the reversing system. Originally castings were available for some of the more difficult parts, now you will have to make those parts yourself.

Clayton Undertype Steam Wagon to 2 inch scale. - Article Reprints

Mark T


----------



## Brian Rupnow

Very nice!!! If I ever need my wildcat hauled, I will give you a call.---Brian


----------



## MIKE4444

Hi  great  project , but  not a easy to build, many Hrs, type into space  bar , and all ifno is there to build,      Clayton Steam Wagon  model
  Well done , MIKE


----------



## rmd55

dnalot said:


> Hi
> 
> The Steam wagon above is mine. Here is a link to a site that will lead you to the PDF file I used to build the model. If you search "steam Wagon" on this site you will find a couple of threads I posted about the build. This is a large heavy model and is not easy to move around by yourself, so A 1.5" scale would be much more easily handled. A 1" scale would be much more difficult to build, especially the reversing system. Originally castings were available for some of the more difficult parts, now you will have to make those parts yourself.
> 
> Mark T


I don' t see any links.  
Richard


----------



## kadora

HATS OFF


----------



## dnalot

rmd55 said:


> I don' t see any links.



opps, look again, it is now posted

Mark


----------



## sarel

Thank you to


dnalot said:


> Hi
> 
> The Steam wagon above is mine. Here is a link to a site that will lead you to the PDF file I used to build the model. If you search "steam Wagon" on this site you will find a couple of threads I posted about the build. This is a large heavy model and is not easy to move around by yourself, so A 1.5" scale would be much more easily handled. A 1" scale would be much more difficult to build, especially the reversing system. Originally castings were available for some of the more difficult parts, now you will have to make those parts yourself.
> 
> Clayton Undertype Steam Wagon to 2 inch scale. - Article Reprints
> 
> Mark T



Thank you, however as you mentioned the Clayton is rather large and also maybe above my skills!


----------



## sarel

fcheslop said:


> You might find them on this site.Ive not looked
> steam and steam models



Thanks, there is a truck of a different configuration that suits my skills better. There is also a large amount of information on the site.


----------



## mikelkie

Work like that should be nominated for the gold medal, Well done!


----------



## richard12356

Hello Dnalot, great job, but the second link does not work.
Richard


----------



## dnalot

richard12356 said:


> Hello Dnalot, great job, but the second link does not work



The links in the original post are dead and can not be edited. The link on "post 20" does work however.


----------



## sarel

Stoogroep Holland also have plans for a smaller steam truck Endeavor. The gentleman at Steam and steam models (french) directed me to  https://www.cav-escarbille.com but i have had no response fro them. Does anybody know if the website is still active?


----------



## hansh

Hello Sarel, yes the stoomgroep Holland have plans available for the Foden Endeavour. But you can also find plans at the Mew website. I finish the Endeavour. If you need more information don't hessitate to contact me.

Hans


----------



## Brian Hutchings

hanshogeslag said:


> Hello Sarel, yes the stoomgroep Holland have plans available for the Foden Endeavour. But you can also find plans at the Mew website. I finish the Endeavour. If you need more information don't hessitate to contact me.
> 
> Hans


Hello Hans, the Foden looks very good.
Brian


----------

